# Seite nach Submit in anderem Frame öffnen?



## pirate man (30. Mai 2002)

hab ein kleines problem, für das ich noch keine lösung gefunden hab:
ich hab eine seite mit einigen frames - in einem davon ist ein formular
wenn ich das formular abschicke, soll soll die datei, die in <form action> steht in einem anderen frame geöffnet werden
wie geht das?


----------



## Quentin (30. Mai 2002)

<form action=file.htm target=namedesframes>

das wars auch schon


----------



## pirate man (30. Mai 2002)

danke
hätt ich auch selber draufkommen können


----------

